
Ask HN: Building LinkedIn clone, recommend me a stack - risk000
I&#x27;m building a LinkedIn clone and am open to try a new language&#x2F;platform&#x2F;framework. What one would you recommend, how have you used it, and what is your overall impression of it compared to other tools you&#x27;ve worked with? Front-end and back-end suggestions welcome.
======
verryperry
If you expect this to grow into a huge platform, as in completely replace
LinkedIn, use Django, if not, use MeteorJS. Django will allow you to scale
very quickly, as it is more robust. However, the learning curve for Meteor is
much smaller and will allow you to get a very modern, reactive application up
and running quickly.

~~~
risk000
thanks, that kind of info is useful to me.

------
rosspanda
If you are doing it as a CV showcase type thing looking for a job I would do
it in C# , why are you doing it?

~~~
risk000
project for a friend that could become his business/SaaS platform.

------
rndmind
Use diaspora or gnu social as a framework, the code is already there and open
source.

~~~
risk000
thanks, looking into it!

